# Trimming my kittens claws



## bugglet (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi all, 

I wonder, can anyone tell me how I go about trimming my cats claws? She has a scratch post, but it doesnt really affect her claws and at the moment, she isnt allowed out size.

Her claws are like needles and they need trimming, can this be done at home, or should it be done by a vet?

Help!

Thanks.

Bugglet. xx:001_rolleyes:


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I wait untill they are sleepy and then stroke their paws.. if they're happy with me doing that then I get the clippers out! (just the usual nail clippers for humans! )

I press their toe gentley so the nail comes out, then clip off the sharp edge, but make sure you avoid the "quick" inside the nail which looks like a little pink triangle nearer the toe, in a good light you can see it.

Also make sure its a clean, straight cut so the nail doesnt split.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

I wouls agree with bee, and add that i check my cats claws once a week! and trim the sharp tips as nessacary.


----------



## bugglet (Oct 8, 2008)

Does the actual clipping hurt? or is it just like clipping a humans claws?


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Dosent hurt them at all, same as us, just dont trim too far back or they will bleed.
The more often you trim them, they soon get used to it.


----------



## bugglet (Oct 8, 2008)

Will she be frustrated that her claws are blunt? I dont want to damage her phychi!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

bugglet said:


> Does the actual clipping hurt? or is it just like clipping a humans claws?


Well put it this way, Alfie doesnt even wake up when I'm clipping his nails


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

I start trimming my kittens from a week old it saves on my queens stomach and the eyes of litter sibblings wwhen fighting over THE one teat!!! so by the time my kittens go they are used to having nails clipped ears cleaned teeth and gums checked and oral meds given I usually show new owners on day of collection how to trim nails ect so there are no supprises it never dents their egos


----------



## bugglet (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for all your comments! She has just woken up and is going a bit mad, so I think we'll wait untill tomorrow when she is sleeping and give it ago!

Thank again!

Bugglet.xx


----------



## bugglet (Oct 8, 2008)

P.s ive posted some pics of Sky, have a look )


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

If she's gonna protest,get you or your other half to firstly just play around gently with her paws/toes,get her used to you touching/messing with that area,and then after a while one of you scruff her in mid air whilst gently/calmly talking to her and then as swiftly and accurately clip her nails,if you push gently on her paws,her nails will pop out,just clip the very tips of each nail,do not go as far up near the pink bit as you don't need to and if you do this will hurt her and possibly damage her,if neither of you are sure or confident in doing this,then take her to the vets and watch them so you can do it next time


----------

